# Work Permit/ Visa



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi All

New here and have a quick question on obtaining a work permit. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

I have just been offered a job by a company based in Bergamo and I am looking at what I need to do to be able to work for them on a permanent basis.

I spent 10 months in Abruzzo last year during COVID and obtained Residency and a "carta di soggiorno elettronica".

What do I need to do to gain a Work Permit or transfer my Visa to a working one?

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

On what terms did you get residency?

Short answer is you need to head back home. File a visa application with your nearest consulate. But that assumes they're taking applications and the job is on the list of approved ones for visas.


----------



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi NickZ

Thanks for your reply.

I have just reached out to the consulate in London to try and get an appointment.

Thanks


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you got residency last year - do you still have residency? Do you still have an Italian address? If you do, then things are much easier as you became resident before the cut off date. Or have you been out of Italy for more than 6 months? If so then you have to apply for a visa and then a PdS for a lavoro subordinato.


----------

